# emailing photos



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

by Adam Cochran

Today's high megapixel digital cameras can take high resolution photos just incase you want to crop or print the photo, but emailing photos this size can take forever with a dial-up connection.

Once the large photo arrives to the addressee the problem continues when the photo is too large to fit the screen and printing is tough as well (see Tip #88).

Enter the nifty and free Pic2Mail utility. This program allows you to easily resize a copy of the photo so that it fits on the screen and email's quickly.

Here's how it works:

Download and install the program 
Double click on the Pic2Mail icon on your desktop 
Click the "Browse" button at the top of the window that pops up 
Navigate to where your photos are that you want to resize (this will not harm or alter these original photos). 
Click on the photos in the list that comes up in the top left window 
Click Add for each photo that you want to resize or click Add All to resize all photos in the folder 
Once you have the list completed, click on the Process button at the bottom middle of the window 
Copies of your newly resized photos will be stored in a folder on your desktop called Pic2Mail Photos (unless you have told your computer otherwise). 
Each photo will be resized to less than 50k. This size of photo can easily be mailed. In fact, you can probably email as many as 10 photos this size in a single email without any significant slow down for the sender or receiver.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Here is the link.

http://www.pic2clik.com/pic2mail/home/


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Thanks Hewee.

I posted it right after when i realized what i had done.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome 

Yes I seen you post the link but it was in a new thread.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

As Penny would say. ( Silly me ).


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

He hee silly you.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Does this mean i am forgiven ?.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yes I will let you live.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Phew!!!!!!! Thanks, now i feel a lot better.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea and now your be able to get some sleep knowing you can close both eyes.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Oh !!!!!! i don't no about that.

This guy hewee runs a tight ship.

Better to be safe than sorry. LOL.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You better hope the ship is not sinking.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Know that you mention it my feet do feel a bit wet, ( Yikes !!! SOS ).


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

He hee I bet they do.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello,

Silly people! 

May I join in? I've got Wellington's (rubber boots) you can share if you like!  

Hope you are well, hewee and franca - see you around. Just going to read this thread from the beginning. Perhaps I will gain some insight from it!!    

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

OK Penny but I want the new boots and not the ones with the holes in them.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hee, hee, hewee,

The old ones with the hole are at Kate's waiting for her boyfriend to seal them with rubber-sealant, but I don't think he remembers! 

You can't have my new ones, I need those! :roll eyes: 

Byee,
Penny.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Welcome aboard Penny.

I'm still sinking hewee !!!!!!.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I need the new boots and so does franca because they ones with the holes are making franca sink.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Oh dear, the situation is getting serious I see - the boots will be in the next post. Please return them when finished with! Hope they fit.

  Penny


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)




----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

You guys are so funny. 

Going down for the third time, i think i need more than boots.

Glug, Glug.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Ahoy there franca - here's a life-line - hold on tight, we can't have you going missing, there are so many people who would miss you! 

Penny.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Ok penny Thanks.

Phew that was close.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello franca,

Glad you were able to keep afloat! 

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea but franca need more bubble gum to keep patching the holes.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Ok hewee - we must send him a supply right away. Does any particular flavour work better than another?  Should it be pre-chewed, do you think?

Penny.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

hewee can you help me with this ?.

Do you know of a program that you can use to take parts of a photo, like flowers and stuff and put them into another place as if you are making a painting,do you know what i mean? , i was asked this by a friend, but i have never heard of any prog that you can use to do this with, so i said i would ask around for her, can you help me, hope you can follow my explanation, she said she wants to make a type of painting. with parts of photos.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yes any good image program that lets you use layers will work.
Also with Paintshop pro you have the tubes that are pre-made that comes with it and there are 1000's and 1000's you can download.

See what I just did to Penny's picture. 
All done with tubes. You can adjust the size of each of them.
This is one of many tube sites.
http://dixielady.com/tubes/tubes.html


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

PhotoImpact will do the same. They don't have tubes but have what is called Stamps. Some what the same thing and it lets you import PSP tubes.


----------



## peril0us (Oct 13, 2003)

is IncrediMail good?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I don't use or want IncrediMail.

Some like it and others like me hate it.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Thanks hewee.

Will pass on your info i am sure that is just what she is looking for.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome franca.
He hee I just got some great new tubes from the link I posted for you.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello there,

Franca, does your friend want to take parts of her own photos and put into other designs? That sounds good. She will be able to download PaintShop Pro or PhotoImpact for a free trial, to see what they are like.

Best of luck

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Hi Penny.

Yes she does, but as i said to you she has got a new prog to-day so i will let you know how it works out for her.

cu Frank.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello franca,

OK, look forward to seeing her first work!

Bye,
Penny.


----------

